# m & p sea salt recipe?



## Incrtalent (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey, ya'll!  I'm looking for a recipe for M & P soap using dead sea salt.  Trying to make a Margarita soap and thought it would look great with some sea salt in it, but the first time I tried this, the layer just turned to mush.  Anybody ever done this?  If so, I sure could use some tips!

Thx-
Lisa


----------



## digit (May 26, 2008)

Here is a recipe using salts and M&P. You could alter it to make the margaritas.

http://www.waxandbubbles.com/melt-and-p ... p/#more-70

Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (May 27, 2008)

That's a great website digit thank you for posting this!


----------

